# Follow-up with Loki's breeder



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

As Loki's birthday draws ever closer, I find myself drifting back to the day he came home, and the conversations I had with his breeder. Today, I sent her an email with two pictures of him, having remembered how much she loved him and having said that she almost kept him herself, because of that love. With my baby boy's birthday getting closer, I felt almost as though I should share this occasion with the person whose hedgie girl brought him into the world so he could come home to me. She had everything to do with his first few weeks of life, after all, and it is because of her kindness that my little snufflebutt is with me today.

Of the breeders of HHC, I ask this: how would you feel if someone who adopted one of your babies (all of whom you obviously care very much about <3) contacted you to let you know the baby they took is growing up well? Have you any stories to tell where this did happen? If so, please share them.

(Yeah, I know, I'm getting all sentimental over here, but come on, it's a landmark. My baby boy isn't a baby anymore.)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I love hearing from the parents of my babies and the first few years I was breeding I'd email them first birthday cards. :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not a breeder but I have done a one-year follow up with the breeder on each dog I purchased (before I switched to rescuing instead) and they were always very excited and nice and thanked me. I would think anyone who cares about animals would care that they are doing well.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sweetie's breeder couldn't care less, but hey, i won't complain...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I love hearing from the new owners...and especially getting pics of my babies all grown up.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I love to hear from the people who buy my babies. I love to get pictures.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd been thinking about sending her a picture for a long time, actually, but it's only recently that I've actually been able to get any shots of Lokums in the first place. Considering how much she cared about him, I just thought it might be nice to let her know he's growing up healthy and spoiled.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a nice idea Sela. I really think she would like that a lot!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

You should totally send pictures and tell her a cute story 

I sent my breeder pictures of Kashi after he got settled at his new home because Kashi was her eldest son's favorite. She really liked the pictures and her son really liked them too ^-^


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I JUST e-mailed my breeder with a picutre of Quilly and an update on how he's doing.  I think it's a cute thing to do!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Loki's breeder was happy to hear from me. She loved the pictures I sent her, and tried to send me a bunch of his baby pictures. Unfortunately, my browser did NOT want to let me see them, so I don't have them. I asked her to resend, so hopefully they'll come through next time. Once I get them, I'll be sure to share with everyone.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

IMO, a good breeder is one who cares deeply for their animals, especially the ones who have gone off to new homes! Lily is a rescue, so I have no idea where she actually came from, but Annabelle's breeder is wonderful and told me that she loves to receive updates and pictures. She was also very helpful when Annabelle had a health scare last winter. 

It's great that Loki's breeder was excited to hear about him. I'm sure it made her day.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Free2Dream said:


> I'm sure it made her day.


She said exactly that, actually. She loved the pictures of him, and was glad to know I was happy with him and that I love him and all his little quirks.

Quillamina is a rescue, too, but I imagine she came from a pet store, judging by the people who had her before. They just didn't seem like the types to go to a breeder to spend all that money (because, let's face it, hedgies from breeders are expensive, albeit for good reason) and, quite honestly, they really didn't appear all that bright. I'm not sure how nasty five months of neglect could make a hedgehog, but Quillamina was MEAN. From these things I draw the belief that she was a pet store hedgie; she had obviously been handled very rarely, judging by her behaviour. That life is far behind her, though, and now she's a snugglebug. <3

If you want to see Loki's baby pictures, they're in his thread in the 'Fun Stuff' section of the forums. <3 He was soooo very cute, but then, aren't they all?


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Awwww, I'm glad she enjoyed Loki's pictures. I'm glad I saw this thread; you've inspired me to get back in touch with Annabelle's breeder... it's been several months. <333

You and I had very similar experiences. When I went to pick up Lily I was told she came from a breeder, but when I asked who they wouldn't say, even though I tried asking them multiple times. There are no breeders locally, so I'm assuming she came from a pet shop. I think they told me she was from a breeder only to justify the fact that I was paying $350 for a little hedgie who was in such bad shape.  She was mean and unsure when I first got her, but she's really blossomed. That was money well-spent, even though everyone thought I was crazy for spending that much on a hissing, popping quill ball.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Quillamina cost us $120 initially, but she came with her cage, food bowl, water bottle, cube (her version of a pigloo, she seems to like it, so I haven't replaced it) a little bed, and a couple of toys. She's cost us a fair bit more in the long run, but it was worth it to save her life. (Her story, including the cancer, is also up in the 'Fun Stuff' forum, it's her birthday thread.)


----------

